# Nokia 9500 & iSync



## desko (Sep 16, 2007)

1: sorry for my English: I hope to be clear.
2: I searched in the forum but I steal haven't found what I'm looking for

I've got a Nokia 9500 and a MacBook with Tiger installed.
I'd like to sync iCal and Address Book.
Nokia 9500 is not supported officially by iSync.
But I found in internet some people who are able to sync, building themselves the pugin or downloading a plugin avaible on line.
I tried different ways, but without results.
MacBook can connect via BlueTooth with cellphone and I can exchange documents and file, but iSync doesn't work.

The problem, I suppose, is in iSync Config, software that should be installed by iSync in cellphone during the installation.
Well, I don't see anywher this software.
Any suggestion about how should I do?
Thank you very much.


----------



## fryke (Sep 16, 2007)

Tiger's iCal contains a plugin for the 9300i. It works for the 9500. Simply find the plugin and change _every_ instance of "9300i" with "9500" and it'll work. So the whole bundle must have "9500" in its name, and some ".plist" files inside the bundle must have "9500" wherever it previously stated "9300i". Also the icon file for the 9300i must also be renamed.

After you've done that, remove any trace of your 9500 ever having been paired with your computer. Both on the 9500 and the computer. Then reboot both the computer and the 9500 (just for safety's sake). 

Then pair them again, and iSync should simply work.


----------



## desko (Sep 16, 2007)

I think, if I remember well, I've yet tried to do as you say, without result.
But I'll try another time.
Thank you for replay


----------



## desko (Sep 20, 2007)

fryke said:


> Tiger's iCal contains a plugin for the 9300i.


iCal? Are you sure? Or did you mean iSync?

Anyway I've just done exactly as you sad, but with non result.
I removed any trace of pairing, I formatted 9500 and restarted Mac.
But no results!
Where am I wrong?
Only one trpuble: didi I really removed any trace?
i removed 9500 from Bluetooth devices, in Bluetooth System Preferences. Is it enought or ma I missing something?

Thank you very much.
Grazie mille.
Danke
Merci
Muchas gratias
Obligado


----------



## fryke (Sep 20, 2007)

I meant iSync, sorry... Did you really replace all the text passages of "9300i" with "9500" before redoing the pairing?


----------



## desko (Sep 21, 2007)

I get the folder *Macintosh HD/Applications/iSync.app/Contents/PlugIns/ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice/Contents/PlugIns/*.
I duplicated folder *Nokia-9300i.phoneplugin* and renamed *Nokia-9500.phoneplugin*.
I get folder *./Nokia-9500.phoneplugin/Contents*.
I opened file *Info.plist* and I switch *9300i* in *9500* 3 times.
I get folder *./Resources*.
I switch name of file *com.nokia.9300i.tiff* in *com.nokia.9500.tiff*.
I opened file *MetaClasses.plist* and I switch *9300i* in *9500* 14 times.
I didn't found any other *9300i* anywhere.


----------



## fryke (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not sure whether duplicating worked for me. I think I had to actually _replace_ the plugin (just make a backup copy somewhere _outside_ the iSync bundle).


----------



## desko (Sep 24, 2007)

I delated 9500 from list of paired devices.
I changed every 9300i in 9500 as sad before.
I formatted 9500.
I repaired permission and disk, with Disk Utility.
I rebooted MacBook.

The result?
Always the same: nothing!!!
I think that problably somewhere there is still something about 9500, a caches file, for istance, but I don't know where to find it.

But you are syncing 9500 with iSync, or do you just read somewhere on internet how to do?

Thank you so much for your spending time in helping me!!


----------



## fryke (Sep 24, 2007)

I've synched my 9500 with my MacBook for quite a while. I could only assume that a recent update would've blown this up. Haven't synched my 9500 in a while (not using it at the moment...). There are (non-free) plugins available from http://www.mactomster.de/_shopping/...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=27
... I _think_ it should work without paying, but if you don't get it working, maybe 7.49 EUR is cheaper than all the time working on it.


----------

